
Show HN: Adburner. DNS based ad blocker with DNS over HTTPS support - sbspk5567
https://github.com/Subash/adburner-dns
======
brianjking
What is the benefit of this over Pi-hole? [https://pi-hole.net/](https://pi-
hole.net/)

